# John Maynard on Christ subduing the vessels of mercy



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 26, 2022)

These we may look upon either, 1. as single persons; or, 2. as associated and combined in Societies, Kingdoms, Commonwealths, &c. As single persons they are either vessels of mercy and honour, or vessels of wrath and dishonour. The former He subdueth by the Sceptre of His Gospel, and power of His grace, secretly, but effectually and infallibly, bowing and subjecting their souls and whole man to the government of His Spirit, constraining them by His love shed abroad in their hearts, and bringing them under a regiment of love, sweetening His commands with discoveries of His love, and (as it were) oiling His yoke with love, so making it easy to them, and teaching them to obey in love, and to walk in love as He hath loved them, and given Himself for them: giving His own Spirit possession of their hearts, and making them one with Himself, and so subjecting them to Himself as members to their Head.

And this He doth by degrees, leaving something in them unsubdued, while they are absent from Him in the body (which as it is displeasing to Him, so it is grievous to them) but in the end He will not leave anything in them either of soul or body unsuitable to Himself, but will bring them into a full subjection and conformity, transforming their bodies into the likeness of His own glorious body, and their souls into the likeness of His own perfect holiness, fullness of joy, and blessedness. ...

For more, see:

https://reformedcovenanter.wordpres...nard-on-Christ-subduing-the-vessels-of-mercy/


----------

